# Proof bigfoot does exist



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Got home from work yesterday and found him in my yard
Even has his fishing pole and a few on the stringer


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

I DON'T BELIEVE it I need to see the plaster cast of the footprints👣 LoL.

OMG, we're gonna see those everywhere now. The cut-out grandma bending over working in flowerbeds silhouette has been OFFICIALLY replaced. haha


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah right! Your eyes must have been playing tricks on you. What were you smoking. That picture is photoshoped. If you look real close you can see the zipper. 🤣


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Been guarding my Paw Paw trees for years.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I took it apron myself to call the AIMS Team, they'll be in contact with you in the next couple days.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve got an actual plaster cast also.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Did you cast that yourself?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

No, it was cast at Salt Fork in 2012.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like he caught those elusive black crappie!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

does he have a boat or is he fishing from shore


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Specwar said:


> I’ve got an actual plaster cast also.
> View attachment 495194


Wow that is really cool 
You just happen to find that or were you looking??


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

All i know is i gotta find that secret fishing spot of his


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Found his bowling ball too


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I happened to meet the group that did the cast, and after our discussion about a few encounters I had in both Oregon, and the Stillwater area, they obliged me with this cast.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

TRIPLE-J said:


> View attachment 495202
> 
> Found his bowling ball too


Guess I have his outboard on my boat😁


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Guess I have his outboard on my boat😁


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Specwar said:


> View attachment 495209


You better give that back before he finds out!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Specwar said:


> I happened to meet the group that did the cast, and after our discussion about a few encounters I had in both Oregon, and the Stillwater area, they obliged me with this cast.


Oh thats cool
I had an encounter one time up in canada
I believe


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

so did i back in 2011 in guernsey co. about 5 miles from salt fork. i will never forget it


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Can’t speak for anyone else’s inner thoughts if and when they may have experienced an encounter, but I can tell you that the Clackamas County Oregon encounter that went on for several nights at an Elk camp in the Molalla Mtns. put the fear of God in me. I felt a fear that I never experienced in multiple combat tours in Viet Nam.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Specwar said:


> Can’t speak for anyone else’s inner thoughts if and when they may have experienced an encounter, but I can tell you that the Clackamas County Oregon encounter that went on for several nights at an Elk camp in the Molalla Mtns. put the fear of God in me. I felt a fear that I never experienced in multiple combat tours in Viet Nam.


I know an old boy, who is gone now, who built logging roads somewhere in the mountains of Oregon who would never go back.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

There’s definitely something to be said about that.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Well when you are in northern ontario, in a canoe about 20 yards from shore around 1.00am and you hear something coming through the brush you think is a moose, and all of a sudden a boulder the size of a bowling ball hits the water about 5 feet from you. Then a second one lands right next to the canoe..and then a freaking log around 12 inches in diameter and about 7 foot long hits right next to your canoe and just about flips you...then to top it off, you hear a scream from something that is so loud and with such volume it makes your hairs stand on end...it will make you believe..
We went back the next morning with the lodge owner and found the log washed back on shore and we could see where the boulders had been pulled out... it was no human doing that..that log had to be over 100 pounds and whatever it was threw it close to 20 yards


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I love Bigfoot stories. With all of these encounters and experiences, how could anyone disbelieve in this thing?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a few of my own. Haven't had a direct sighting yet but have been close.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Woke up next to one once.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I too had a experience still don't believe what I saw definitely was Darrell


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Mattiba said:


> I love Bigfoot stories. With all of these encounters and experiences, how could anyone disbelieve in this thing?


Oh i can fully understand why people would not believe...they have no reason to believe...i do...
I didnt before that
All i know is no human did that to us..and i dont know any animal thats capable of doing what that did...was it actually a bigfoot???? Idk i cant say cause i did not actually see it...all i know is what actually happened, and what we found the next day...but nobody can give me another reason for that to happen either


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Woke up next to one once.


Just once????
Lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Just once????
> Lol


Only once that I'll admit


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Only once that I'll admit


Lmao


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought one was throwing boulders at me in my boat when I was night fishing once (kerplunk, hair raised up and everything) but turned out to be just a beaver slappin his big-ol tail in the water... can I get some of the stuff you guys are smokin?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Woke up next to one once.


Wsa her name Penelope I lost her nmbr


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Moo Juice said:


> I know an old boy, who is gone now, who built logging roads somewhere in the mountains of Oregon who would never go back.


I know Big Foot is real. I was married to his sister!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

floater99 said:


> Wsa her name Penelope I lost her nmbr


She went by big Brenda


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Mattiba said:


> I love Bigfoot stories. With all of these encounters and experiences, how could anyone disbelieve in this thing?


Physical proof? Like a dead one.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ten Bears said:


> Physical proof? Like a dead one.


Here's always my response to when people say they don't believe because of no physical proof. 

Millions of people believe in god. Yet theirs no physical proof of his being. 

Yes theirs no physical proof of Bigfoot either but why is a bipedal creature not also a possibility?


----------



## monsterzero (Sep 23, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Well when you are in northern ontario, in a canoe about 20 yards from shore around 1.00am and you hear something coming through the brush you think is a moose, and all of a sudden a boulder the size of a bowling ball hits the water about 5 feet from you. Then a second one lands right next to the canoe..and then a freaking log around 12 inches in diameter and about 7 foot long hits right next to your canoe and just about flips you...then to top it off, you hear a scream from something that is so loud and with such volume it makes your hairs stand on end...it will make you believe..
> We went back the next morning with the lodge owner and found the log washed back on shore and we could see where the boulders had been pulled out... it was no human doing that..that log had to be over 100 pounds and whatever it was threw it close to 20 yards


I also had bowling ball sized rocks thrown at boat 2018 west branch state park


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

20 years ago I might have considered the possibility of a remote Bigfoot, however since the age of deercams, definitely millions in the woods over most of the US, and not 1 clear pic of a Bigfoot. Yes, I have seen grainy images, etc, etc, but not *1 clear undeniable picture of a Bigfoot* on Fox or CNN news. Its always some grainy undistinguishable form. Also, there has never been 1 shot, or found dead (on Fox or CNN news) after all these years either. If you Google it, there are 15.3 million licensed hunters in the US, and I myself have 8-10 cameras, so there are literally millions of deercams out there.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

eyecat said:


> 20 years ago I might have considered the possibility of a remote Bigfoot, however since the age of deercams, definitely millions in the woods over most of the US, and not 1 clear pic of a Bigfoot. Yes, I have seen grainy images, etc, etc, but not *1 clear undeniable picture of a Bigfoot* on Fox or CNN news. Its always some grainy undistinguishable form. Also, there has never been 1 shot, or found dead (on Fox or CNN news) after all these years either. If you Google it, there are 15.3 million licensed hunters in the US, and I myself have 8-10 cameras, so there are literally millions of deercams out there.


Did anybody ever consider that bigfoot is actually and very grainy formed animal.. and after watching skinwaker ranch (FOR SOME REASON) he may be traveling back and forth in a worm hole (what ever that is) and when photographed in the process of jumping.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

well I wasn't going to reply but after a few doubting tom's No offence Tom LOL 46 years ago I met Darrell Me and a buddy was driving on a rural road East of Alliance when something caught my eye off the side of the road I stopped and backed up so my headlights would light up the side of the field Some thing was about 8 feet tall walking away I got out of my car and my friend was scared yelling to me to get back in the car afraid that it may kill us I watched it disappear in the woods by the Mahoning river 

We left and came home and told my Dad his reply was "were you smoking something" "or just drinking" LMAO Nope on both My Mom Looked at me then Dad and pointed out my friend who was 22 at the time pi$$ed himself The next day Dad and me went to look for tracks and there was huge prints 

My friend decided he should share this information with a Bigfoot research investigator to which I said no way I don't want people to think I'm nuts but he did anyway well the research guy interviewed us at the sighting spot and as he was asking us question three fisherman came from the river and asked what was going on when told we seen a Bigfoot the laughter was loud The research guy ignored them and asked if we noticed any odd smells that night I said yes strong scent of Sulfur at which time one of the fisherman said "hey we smell sulfur a lot of times when we are fishing down there and then it goes away The research guy said that is a smell that is associated with Bigfoot NO MORE laughing they just got the he!! out of there funny thing in all the years I fished that area I never seen those NON Believers come back to that spot and to this day I believe in Darrell


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Upland said:


> well I wasn't going to reply but after a few doubting tom's No offence Tom LOL 46 years ago I met Darrell Me and a buddy was driving on a rural road East of Alliance when something caught my eye off the side of the road I stopped and backed up so my headlights would light up the side of the field Some thing was about 8 feet tall walking away I got out of my car and my friend was scared yelling to me to get back in the car afraid that it may kill us I watched it disappear in the woods by the Mahoning river
> 
> We left and came home and told my Dad his reply was "were you smoking something" "or just drinking" LMAO Nope on both My Mom Looked at me then Dad and pointed out my friend who was 22 at the time pi$$ed himself The next day Dad and me went to look for tracks and there was huge prints
> 
> My friend decided he should share this information with a Bigfoot research investigator to which I said no way I don't want people to think I'm nuts but he did anyway well the research guy interviewed us at the sighting spot and as he was asking us question three fisherman came from the river and asked what was going on when told we seen a Bigfoot the laughter was loud The research guy ignored them and asked if we noticed any odd smells that night I said yes strong scent of Sulfur at which time one of the fisherman said "hey we smell sulfur a lot of times when we are fishing down there and then it goes away The research guy said that is a smell that is associated with Bigfoot NO MORE laughing they just got the he!! out of there funny thing in all the years I fished that area I never seen those NON Believers come back to that spot and to this day I believe in Darrell


We're you by chance in the Hartley road vicinity?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

What do you mean, no real physical evidence? I have a hunk of bigfoot hair I bought off craigslist!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I always wonder if I'd shoot one given the chance. How about you guys, shoot or no?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Depends on the situation. 
From my encounter in Oregon, I have to believe that if they wished to harm you, they would do so in a more stealth like action. Just making you aware that they are present seems to satisfy their intentions. 
If I were rushed by one and suspected it meant me bodily harm, I would certainly wait until the last moment to do it any harm. I’m willing to bet it would break off its approach at the last moment and retreat, but remain close by. 
Much like my multiple night experience in Oregon. 
By the way, while we were out of camp in the daylight hours,the camp and our provisions were definitely visited numerous times by a being that had thumbs.


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

I wouldnt shoot one for fear it was a person dressed up as a Bigfoot trying to further the cause.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I Fish said:


> I always wonder if I'd shoot one given the chance. How about you guys, shoot or no?


No shoot...If saw one that's all I need.. no need to prove it to anyone else....unless it was aggressive


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well im coming clean on this, back in 2011 i was hunting about 5 miles from salt fork on my wifes brothers property and stayed in my treestand until dusk and came down got my stuff together and was walking out in almost darkness on a clear cut right of way. and something was shadowing me about 50 ft. in the woods and i couldnt see it, i could hear it walking and every step it took it would make a grunt sound. all i had was my bow and my knife and im thinking just get down the hill and you will be ok. well i got to the top of the right of way and it was almost straight down and what ever it was let out a screech like i have never heard and ive been in the woods for over 40 years and i took off and prettu sure my feet never touched the ground. and what is funny is everytime i hunted that spot i would see deer and squirrels and that evening hunt i seen none...makes me wonder


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Specwar said:


> Depends on the situation.
> From my encounter in Oregon, I have to believe that if they wished to harm you, they would do so in a more stealth like action. Just making you aware that they are present seems to satisfy their intentions.
> If I were rushed by one and suspected it meant me bodily harm, I would certainly wait until the last moment to do it any harm. I’m willing to bet it would break off its approach at the last moment and retreat, but remain close by.
> Much like my multiple night experience in Oregon.
> By the way, while we were out of camp in the daylight hours,the camp and our provisions were definitely visited numerous times by a being that had thumbs.


Yea in ours when we went back the next day you could clearly see where the boulders had been pulled out and lifted without being rolled around..i think whatever it was if it had wanted to actually hit us with any of that stuff i think it could have done it easily...first boulder landed farthest away, next one was closer and the log was just about on top of us...but that yell/scream whatever you want to call it i will never forget as long as i live..it literally sounded like someone was screaming thru a bullhorn that was plugged into a PA system with the bass turned up
Im betting that canoe was shooting a roostertail up behind it we were paddlein so fast....


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah thats her 2nd cousin I heard shes PHAT 🤪


DHower08 said:


> She went by big Brenda


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

cement569 said:


> well im coming clean on this, back in 2011 i was hunting about 5 miles from salt fork on my wifes brothers property and stayed in my treestand until dusk and came down got my stuff together and was walking out in almost darkness on a clear cut right of way. and something was shadowing me about 50 ft. in the woods and i couldnt see it, i could hear it walking and every step it took it would make a grunt sound. all i had was my bow and my knife and im thinking just get down the hill and you will be ok. well i got to the top of the right of way and it was almost straight down and what ever it was let out a screech like i have never heard and ive been in the woods for over 40 years and i took off and prettu sure my feet never touched the ground. and what is funny is everytime i hunted that spot i would see deer and squirrels and that evening hunt i seen none...makes me wonder


That’s how it goes, people will accuse you of being paranoid or superstitious or hearing something different, but you know what your experience was and the nay sayer’s weren’t there.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

When someone can show me an animal that can pick boulders and logs up and throw them, then i will listen...till then it was bigfoot and im sticking to it 
Lol


----------



## MB1966 (9 mo ago)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Oh i can fully understand why people would not believe...they have no reason to believe...i do...
> I didnt before that
> All i know is no human did that to us..and i dont know any animal thats capable of doing what that did...was it actually a bigfoot???? Idk i cant say cause i did not actually see it...all i know is what actually happened, and what we found the next day...but nobody can give me another reason for that to happen either


What did the lodge owner say about your encounter? I'm sure he has stories to tell


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> When someone can show me an animal that can pick boulders and logs up and throw them, then i will listen...till then it was bigfoot and im sticking to it
> Lol


I have no reason to doubt you that's for sure. I really really enjoy the stories. I'm no bigfoot enthusiast. I don't not believe in it. I question it. I am skeptical about the entire subject for sure. 
But I have absolutely no reason to not believe you. And I'm glad people are sharing their encounters. A lot of times people don't bother,for obvious reasons. 
I am the same way with aliens. Why not believe,it sure doesn't hurt anything. Creates a good imagination! Gives us good conversations! Lol believing is winning in my book🤣. 
For real though. I can sit and listen/read Strange/odd/frightening encounter stories all day long.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Growing up I read a lot of books about Bigfoot and was always fascinated about it. Thought for sure we would get better evidence on them but never really happened. I agree there's 1,000's of trail cams out there and nothing. I remember years back they were able to back track a bobcat that died in Maine or somewhere by there that was tagged from Minnesota through trail cams. I've come to a conclusion that if they are real, they are some form of alien that travels through dimensions to avoid most contact with us. I love hearing the stories but its hard for me to believe in something I never saw. I fished in Canada years ago and we had a beer in the camp, that thing would sit outside our window at night and that thing stunk bad. Some would say it smelled like sulfur/[email protected] I think some of the stories can be black bears, maybe not the throwing stuff at you ones, but a good amount. We also chased a full size Bull moose(6 foot rack) into the woods and that thing sounded like Godzilla going through there. Amazing how strong those are. Salt Fork is suppose to be a location with a lot of sightings. Been camping down there a lot and never saw/heard anything but it was during popular summer season.
Frickster


----------



## PeterG7 (May 29, 2020)

Lack of trailcam proof? a lack of evidence published maybe but I believe the stuff in private collections would shock the public.

Not everyone thinks the “world needs to know the truth”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Frickster said:


> Growing up I read a lot of books about Bigfoot and was always fascinated about it. Thought for sure we would get better evidence on them but never really happened. I agree there's 1,000's of trail cams out there and nothing. I remember years back they were able to back track a bobcat that died in Maine or somewhere by there that was tagged from Minnesota through trail cams. I've come to a conclusion that if they are real, they are some form of alien that travels through dimensions to avoid most contact with us. I love hearing the stories but its hard for me to believe in something I never saw. I fished in Canada years ago and we had a beer in the camp, that thing would sit outside our window at night and that thing stunk bad. Some would say it smelled like sulfur/[email protected] I think some of the stories can be black bears, maybe not the throwing stuff at you ones, but a good amount. We also chased a full size Bull moose(6 foot rack) into the woods and that thing sounded like Godzilla going through there. Amazing how strong those are. Salt Fork is suppose to be a location with a lot of sightings. Been camping down there a lot and never saw/heard anything but it was during popular summer season.
> Frickster


What if he has the ability to see infrared light? He could avoid trail cameras. I think there’s plenty of trail cam pictures published but most people try really hard to poo poo them. Pictures don’t matter because people won’t believe them anyhow. What about the plaster cast foot prints? What about the Patterson film? People poo poo them all the time so, I guess that’s not evidence. You can find plenty of evidence on YouTube but most people try to dispute it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Frickster said:


> Growing up I read a lot of books about Bigfoot and was always fascinated about it. Thought for sure we would get better evidence on them but never really happened. I agree there's 1,000's of trail cams out there and nothing. I remember years back they were able to back track a bobcat that died in Maine or somewhere by there that was tagged from Minnesota through trail cams. I've come to a conclusion that if they are real, they are some form of alien that travels through dimensions to avoid most contact with us. I love hearing the stories but its hard for me to believe in something I never saw. I fished in Canada years ago and we had a beer in the camp, that thing would sit outside our window at night and that thing stunk bad. Some would say it smelled like sulfur/[email protected] I think some of the stories can be black bears, maybe not the throwing stuff at you ones, but a good amount. We also chased a full size Bull moose(6 foot rack) into the woods and that thing sounded like Godzilla going through there. Amazing how strong those are. Salt Fork is suppose to be a location with a lot of sightings. Been camping down there a lot and never saw/heard anything but it was during popular summer season.
> Frickster


Try some tree knocking after midnight at salt fork be ready to wonder what you hear


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Here's always my response to when people say they don't believe because of no physical proof.
> 
> Millions of people believe in god. Yet theirs no physical proof of his being.
> 
> Yes theirs no physical proof of Bigfoot either but why is a bipedal creature not also a possibility?


Don't get me started on the God thing.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Moo Juice said:


> We're you by chance in the Hartley road vicinity?


Lexington RD Smith Twp


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> No shoot...If saw one that's all I need.. no need to prove it to anyone else....unless it was aggressive


what I saw even if I had a gun..... No


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

MB1966 said:


> What did the lodge owner say about your encounter? I'm sure he has stories to tell


Honestly the lodge owner didnt say much of anything..him his brother in law and my dad just kinda walked around looking at the stuff..they found where the boulders had been pulled up, saw where we had been in the canoe, went into the brush a lil ways, talked with my dad and that was about it..they did say that the boulders that were pulled out were pretty big and couldnt believe the log had been thrown at us...
I honestly think they thought we were kidding about it till they saw where it happened...
All they said that i remember was that it wasnt a bear..
It was on the boat ride back that my dad said they mentioned sasquatch to him...
We actually found one of the boulders in the water..
We knew right where we had been cause there was a hump sticking out of the water we had just went by when it happened..went out by the hump and you could clearly see a big boulder that was down there that had no algea on it that stuck out like a sore thumb on the bottom..


----------



## sethro (Sep 1, 2013)

I appreciate the jokes, stories, and critics guys. Definitely things afoot out there.. some of it manufactured but others that change a man.

Thinking I will be making one of them sasquatch lawn ornaments soon!


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

I beleive. Too many sightings all across this country and throughout the world. Now you get these stupid shows on tv where these guys are chasing them or setting traps for them and always just miss them is hooey. I think most encounters they scare people just so we will leave them alone in their habitat. I also beleive that we are not the only ones in this universe. I do not beleive that our civilazion is ready for who or what may be out there. Fear would result in caos. I am old and I would probably have a heart attack or something if I ever saw a bigfoot but it still would be something to see.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I also have had an encounter I have no explanation for. Never been do scared before or since. Peninsula Ohio, 93 or 94. Used to meet a college buddy of mine at the Winking Lizard bar on Tuesday night for .25 cent wings. Then we would tool around the Cuyahoga Valley National Park and count deer. My buddy worked for the metro parks out there and knew all the roads. So we are in the middle of nowhere and we pull over off the road and walk into the woods 30 yards or so down the hill to " have a smoke" we are standing there and we can hear leaves and brush breaking from down in the Ravin coming our way. I'm not talking a little noise. This sounded like it was on two feet and just breaking **** as it moved. It gets real close to us and stops. It sounded close like maybe 20 yards or so and we are standing there straining to try and see something when it makes the most God awful screech/yell/roar I have ever heard. So loud you could feel it in your chest. Well we turned and ran to the truck as fast a humanly possible. The truck door on my side was locked and I'm surprised I didn't tear the handle off the truck yanking on it while yelling, open the door! Open the door! I have no idea what that was but we still talk of it today. If I ever do see one I might just drop dead right there on that spot.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

CFIden said:


> I also have had an encounter I have no explanation for. Never been do scared before or since. Peninsula Ohio, 93 or 94. Used to meet a college buddy of mine at the Winking Lizard bar on Tuesday night for .25 cent wings. Then we would tool around the Cuyahoga Valley National Park and count deer. My buddy worked for the metro parks out there and knew all the roads. So we are in the middle of nowhere and we pull over off the road and walk into the woods 30 yards or so down the hill to " have a smoke" we are standing there and we can hear leaves and brush breaking from down in the Ravin coming our way. I'm not talking a little noise. This sounded like it was on two feet and just breaking **** as it moved. It gets real close to us and stops. It sounded close like maybe 20 yards or so and we are standing there straining to try and see something when it makes the most God awful screech/yell/roar I have ever heard. So loud you could feel it in your chest. Well we turned and ran to the truck as fast a humanly possible. The truck door on my side was locked and I'm surprised I didn't tear the handle off the truck yanking on it while yelling, open the door! Open the door! I have no idea what that was but we still talk of it today. If I ever do see one I might just drop dead right there on that spot.


Because of where you were, I'd say it was the Wendigo. (See the documentary Hell Town. Very disturbing. Lots of weird stuff happened in there)


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

If i ever see one while armed, i would definitely not shoot.
Back bout 5-7 years ago, a veterinary DNA doc, Dr. Melba Ketchem, genomed several biological samples of suspected bigfoot evidence and found it to be a cross between an unknow primate and human. These samples were provided by such folks as David Paulides, the missing 411 author, and physical anthropologist Dr. Jeff Meldrum, who by the way specializes in bi-pedal locomotion.
Of course, they were laughed out of town by mainstream anthropologists, and none would offer to peer review their findings.
Interesting in itself.
I can't say i'm a believer or a doubter, but something is making these massive foot prints and all these thousands of sightings?......these folks are seeing something.
I believe, if they are real, they are some type of relic hominin, a distant ancestor of ours, who through experience, learned to avoid humans at all cost.
And BTW, Dr. Meldrum has discovered, through extensive study of the plaster casts and the Patterson-Gimlin film, that these creatures have an attribute that heavily weighted creatures should have, a mid-tarsal break in their feet, that humans do NOT have. This helps to distribute their weight better and create better balance on uneven terrain.
Well, sorry i went on so long, but this topic has always intrigued me. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Sightings confirmed in Hudson!!! My BIL tracked it down and snuck up behind it!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

David Paulides , for those who may be interested, has a new 5 part series on youtube. It's called bigfoot 101.
He brings up some very interesting evidence and talks of sightings all the way back to the 1700's. I've watched the first 2 episodes so far and the man makes a fairly good argument for they're existence.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Super G said:


> Sightings confirmed in Hudson!!! My BIL tracked it down and snuck up behind it!
> View attachment 497179
> 
> View attachment 497178


What's the deal with the chains around the ankles?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Lil' Rob said:


> What's the deal with the chains around the ankles?


Guarantee it's so some @$$ clown doesn't steal it.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Darrel likes accessories ankle Bracelet LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Upland said:


> Lexington RD Smith Twp


about three miles from Harley off Homeworth Rd


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Didn’t want him to escape!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

There is a guy near me (Portage Co.) that has a youtube channel. Originally a fishing & hunting thing until he came across footprints at West Branch state park. He was a skeptic but started doing more research. He's a true ******* but no longer a skeptic. He has been doing live hunts(no editing) on private land near the park. He has them on film both day & night along with knocks & vocals. Very interesting stuff. Check out Outdoor University on youtube. I didn't know what to make of him at first but he is on to something. Not far from where my daughter & I have had our experiences.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Bluefinn said:


> There is a guy near me (Portage Co.) that has a youtube channel. Originally a fishing & hunting thing until he came across footprints at West Branch state park. He was a skeptic but started doing more research. He's a true ***** but no longer a skeptic. He has been doing live hunts(no editing) on private land near the park. He has them on film both day & night along with knocks & vocals. Very interesting stuff. Check out Outdoor University on youtube. I didn't know what to make of him at first but he is on to something. Not far from where my daughter & I have had our experiences.


Don't know why his description got starred? Let's say he's a country gentleman. Didn't mean anything offensive.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bluefinn said:


> Don't know why his description got starred? Let's say he's a country gentleman. Didn't mean anything offensive.


It's automatic, whatever "it" was **... All kinds of words will cause that. Like this one...Do you remember this show, The Dick Van **** Show?...


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

mrb1 said:


> It's automatic, whatever "it" was *... All kinds of words will cause that. Like this one...Do you remember this show, The Dick Van *** Show?...
> View attachment 497309


I'd a starred two of the three!😂


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like that one character from the old tv show Land of the Lost .


----------



## MB1966 (9 mo ago)

Lil' Rob said:


> Looks like that one character from the old tv show Land of the Lost .


Chaka 😆


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Are they in the rut right now, too? Maybe EZ can find one in heat and use his overactive imagination to pretend it's Katherine and she just hasn't shaved her legs in a while.😂


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 497423


I'm not to sure about that one?


----------

